# a little taste of Japan



## teetee




----------



## guccigrande

Oooh! That does look very appetising indeed 
Did Miya like it?


----------



## teetee

Oh yes, especially the salmon.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Cool. Thanks for sharing xox


----------



## Huly

Yummy! MIA likes sushi!


----------



## Smith

Looks like Miya's learning to embrace the culture!


----------



## rubia

That is so adorable...feeding her with chop sticks !!


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Awww! Little Miya is enjoying your move! So cute.


----------



## hershey109

Yummy!! Miya's loving Japan already!


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol im so sick of sushi here...but i bet it tastes diff there!...i wouldn't think pups can eat sushi... ;


----------



## bluebo

I don't know I would be feeding raw salmon to myself much less my dog... not to scare you but-- Eat Raw Fish ... Get a 9-Foot Tapeworm
Warning over salmon parasite that can be fatal - Telegraph


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Mmm now I'm craving sushi I bet it's really good and authentic in Japan!


----------



## quinnandleah

Looks like she loves it.


----------

